# Cherry Shrimp versus a Koralia Pump



## Terry (11 May 2009)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Hydor Koralia 1 Pump to increase the flow however, my Cherry Shrimps are bent on committing suicide by crawling inside the pump and being chopped up.  Does anybody else experince this problem?

Any ideas on how to stop the shrimp getting inside gratefully received.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 May 2009)

Terry said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased a Hydor Koralia 1 Pump to increase the flow however, my Cherry Shrimps are bent on committing suicide by crawling inside the pump and being chopped up.  Does anybody else experince this problem?
> 
> Any ideas on how to stop the shrimp getting inside gratefully received.



You could always find a finer mesh and wrap the pump in it, I am sure it would not affect flow too much.


----------



## Terry (12 May 2009)

Thanks.

I had same idea and currently but still looking for some mesh.


----------



## Nick16 (12 May 2009)

get a large net and cut it up. you know the aquarium nets, get the largest one for about Â£3-4 and then cut it and wrap it around.


----------



## altaaffe (13 May 2009)

Like others, I've suffered losses to a koralia pump too but was looking at cutting sponge to fit around the pump case.
A coarse sponge like those used on filters should do the trick IMO.


----------

